# Organ Pipes Herping! W/ pics!



## NickGeee (Dec 26, 2013)

Me and a good mate went down to the organ pipes for a good half day of looking for some reps.
I am a horrible photographer so please forgive me , I also didn't take too many pics.
We stumbled onto this creature baked on the path, so we stuck him in the vegetation for a nice picture. We think he is a golden stag beetle.



goldengreen stag by nickgherping, on Flickr

Cicada shells where everywhere!



cicada shell by nickgherping, on Flickr

Now to some real reptiles.
I had to brave a swarm of bees for this picture :lol:



Water Skink by nickgherping, on Flickr

zoomed in his face.



Water Skink upclose by nickgherping, on Flickr

Garden skinks were everywhere, but some had some comical places to hide...



Peek a boo! by nickgherping, on Flickr

These guys are very fast so this was the only really not blurred photo I got 



Garden skink by nickgherping, on Flickr
Up close



Garden skink upclose by nickgherping, on Flickr
We spotted some nice Ctenotus but while I was busy fumbling with my camera they escaped into a shrub.
Hope you enjoy and maybe next time I can finally get some of those sneaky striped skinks!


----------



## iHerp (Dec 27, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 30, 2013)

nice! Water skinks are always a treat to find
Keep your eyes out for delma impar there


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 31, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> nice! Water skinks are always a treat to find
> Keep your eyes out for delma impar there


Thanks!
What time of day would you reccomend looking tor herps?


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 31, 2013)

NickGeee said:


> Thanks!
> What time of day would you reccomend looking tor herps?



Depends what you're looking for.
But around Melbourne the best time is early morning


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 31, 2013)

Haha well I guess I won't go at around 1 o click in a 35 degree day hey


----------

